# Vape Africa



## ibanez (13/2/14)

Guys and girls, need some help here...

As I outlined in my newbie post, I manage to successfully quit stinkies/analogues by using a kit I had bought in Bloemfontein in December 2013 from a retailer/chain. The box/Kit is labelled as Vape Tm, distributed by Vape Africa. 

Time goes on, and I've upgraded from that basic kit to an Innoken vv3 plus a few other bits and pieces. However, I've found that the clearomizers provided with the original kit to be better than anything I've purchased since, including Kangers etc. they provide lots of vapor and the draw is medium/tight almost the way a normal cig is. 

Does anyone know what the generic clearomizer that they use is? Sort of a duck-bill drip trip type of clearomizer. I DID try to call the vendor via phone-no answer. Also via Skype. No luck. I would do an online order but I live in Moscow, Russia at present and there are restrictions on ordering so no dice. So if anyone has any ideas what this clearomizer is based on I would appreciate. Thanks!!!




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BhavZ (13/2/14)

ibanez said:


> Guys and girls, need some help here...
> 
> As I outlined in my newbie post, I manage to successfully quit stinkies/analogues by using a kit I had bought in Bloemfontein in December 2013 from a retailer/chain. The box/Kit is labelled as Vape Tm, distributed by Vape Africa.
> 
> ...


If you could post a pic that would help a great deal.

I went to the Vape Africa website now and looked at the starter kits. By the looks of things its the basic EVOD tank, I think the overseas term is a T3 tank.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Zodiac (13/2/14)

Hi @ibanez, the clearomizer you are looking for is called a Just Fog 1453. Its basically a Just Fog Maxi (which has a round mouth piece), except that it has a slightly different design and a flat mouth piece. If you cannot find that where you are, look for the Janty clearomiser, same one twisp uses. They are all basically the same thing, and give the exact same vape. Vape Africa use their own oem name "vape" for their Just Fog products so they do not expose the brand. Hope this helps.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## BhavZ (13/2/14)

Zodiac said:


> Hi @ibanez, the clearomizer you are looking for is called a Just Fog 1453. Its basically a Just Fog Maxi (which has a round mouth piece), except that it has a slightly different design and a flat mouth piece. If you cannot find that where you are, look for the Janty clearomiser, same one twisp uses. They are all basically the same thing, and give the exact same vape. Vape Africa use their own oem name "vape" for their Just Fog products so they do not expose the brand. Hope this helps.



Apologies for the incorrect info on my side.

Thanks @Zodiac for clearing it up. Learnt something new now as well.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ibanez (13/2/14)

BhavZ,

Apologies, correct. Should have posted pics too. 

Attached you will find. Sorry for lack of clarity. Snow here screws up everything.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Zodiac (13/2/14)

Yep, thats the one, have a look at this

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## ibanez (13/2/14)

Zodiac and BhavZ,

Thanks to both of you for the ultra fast response!! Reminds me of why ECIGSSA is one of my favorite websites, because of the helpful members here. Will have a look for the Just Fog in Moscow. Don't believe I will find but just maybe 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Chop007 (13/2/14)

Aaah snap, I got 2 of those from Canal walk like 2 weeks ago. It was a much better vape than the fake China town ego clearomizers I was using. Here is a pick of mine as well, with the "Vape TM" Logo.




That is so weird I was wondering who sells them since the shop at Canal Walk was all out of stock.


----------



## ibanez (13/2/14)

Zodiac, yep:the exterior is exactly the same. On your photo though the atomizer itself has lots of holes which mine doesn't have. No matter-thanks for the info, will try to source here. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BhavZ (13/2/14)

Chop007 said:


> Aaah snap, I got 2 of those from Canal walk like 2 weeks ago. It was a much better vape than the fake China town ego clearomizers I was using. Here is a pick of mine as well, with the "Vape TM" Logo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If I may ask, which shop in CW did you buy them from? Are those glass tanks or plastic tanks?

How much do they generally go for?


----------



## ibanez (13/2/14)

Chop007 said:


> Aaah snap, I got 2 of those from Canal walk like 2 weeks ago. It was a much better vape than the fake China town ego clearomizers I was using. Here is a pick of mine as well, with the "Vape TM" Logo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Chop007 - Is it just me or do these give more vapor/TH etc?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Chop007 (13/2/14)

BhavZ said:


> If I may ask, which shop in CW did you buy them from? Are those glass tanks or plastic tanks?
> 
> How much do they generally go for?


The tanks are glass as far as I can tell, they feel like glass. I got mine for R125, 00. I got it from a shop called 'Exotic Perfumes', just on the sky walk on the lower floor. There are two manikins in an African pot and the walk is themed in African art. You cannot miss it. I think they have one left but maybe the price is a bit high. Those short wicks really do the trick. I have dry burnt mine like 7 times already and each time they work.


----------



## Andre (13/2/14)

Which Kanger tanks have you tried @ibanez? The ones you are trying to find, seem to me to be the same as the Twisp Clearos (as @Zodiac mentioned). For me the closest to that was the Kanger Protank *Mini,* not its bigger brother though.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Chop007 (13/2/14)

ibanez said:


> Chop007 - Is it just me or do these give more vapor/TH etc?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


For Sure I had the exact same experience. After like 3 days of using mine I just rinse in warm water, do a dry burn until the coil is clean and then...bang...it vapes like new again. The TH is intense, I thought it might have just been my lungs recovering but am glad I now know someone else also gets it.

I am getting dual coil bottom fed tank this weekend and an itaste battery with variable voltage at the Cape Vape Meet on Saturday. I will definitely hook these up to that battery and do some experimenting.


----------



## Zodiac (13/2/14)

ibanez said:


> Zodiac, yep:the exterior is exactly the same. On your photo though the atomizer itself has lots of holes which mine doesn't have. No matter-thanks for the info, will try to source here.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Those aren't holes @ibanez  Those are little dots printed on the clearo. The original Just Fog has this design, and the Vape one doesn't. They are unfortunately plastic by the way guys, try some Hell frozen over by Fuzion Vapors in there and you will tell me again

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chop007 (13/2/14)

Matthee said:


> Which Kanger tanks have you tried @ibanez? The ones you are trying to find, seem to me to be the same as the Twisp Clearos (as @Zodiac mentioned). For me the closest to that was the Kanger Protank *Mini,* not its bigger brother though.


Yeh Matthee you are absolutely correct, I just looked at a picture of one, the inside coil etc looks exactly the same. The Kanger Protank Mini looks like a better quality product and at R128, 00 they are about the same price. Of course I do not know where one could get a twisp replacement clearo by itself but I am sure it would cost way more than either of those options of similar products.


----------



## ibanez (13/2/14)

Matthee said:


> Which Kanger tanks have you tried @ibanez? The ones you are trying to find, seem to me to be the same as the Twisp Clearos (as @Zodiac mentioned). For me the closest to that was the Kanger Protank *Mini,* not its bigger brother though.



@Matthee

I'm using two Kanger Unitank Mini's at present with different juices. Also have 2 Protank 3's and 2 Iclear 30's. Problem with the Protank 3's and iClear 30's- on the taste vv3 looks like a scepter  

All I'm looking for is a steady vape. Thanks to the advice I got here I know where to look. Curiously though-I HATED the Unitank initially but after covering one of the air holes with sticky tape, it works much better!



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Zodiac (13/2/14)

You guys are absolutely correct, the pt mini 2 is an excellent clearo, however, i think that based on what the op is looking for in terms of the draw being "medium to tight, the way a normal cig is", the Just Fog/Janty/Twisp/Vape is the way to go

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Andre (13/2/14)

Here is an image of the Twisp Clearo. You can buy it online (R150.00) - www.twisp.co.za. Also replacement coils at R50.00 each, which is way too expensive. They also have shops in the Waterfront and Tyger Valley.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ibanez (13/2/14)

ibanez said:


> @Matthee
> 
> I'm using two Kanger Unitank Mini's at present with different juices. Also have 2 Protank 3's and 2 Iclear 30's. Problem with the Protank 3's and iClear 30's- on the taste vv3 looks like a scepter
> 
> ...


Just goes to show, on my vaping journey I find that what I hated initially suddenly is good and vice-versa...never ending story!!! Goes both for juices and clearo's 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ibanez (13/2/14)

Ok., Will go on my local "Russki" websites and see what they have. Failing that, I'm booking a flight back to SA 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## BhavZ (13/2/14)

ibanez said:


> @Matthee
> 
> I'm using two Kanger Unitank Mini's at present with different juices. Also have 2 Protank 3's and 2 Iclear 30's. Problem with the Protank 3's and iClear 30's- on the taste vv3 looks like a scepter
> 
> ...



If was reading up on the protanks and apparently the aero tank's adjustable airflow base works on all the big brother protanks, I find the protank 1 to be a bit airy so hoping to see the base for sale soon so I can get one, I also have the protank 2 mini v2 and man that really kicks the flavour up a gear.


----------



## ibanez (13/2/14)

True, but can you adjust airflow?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BhavZ (13/2/14)

ibanez said:


> @Matthee
> 
> I'm using two Kanger Unitank Mini's at present with different juices. Also have 2 Protank 3's and 2 Iclear 30's. Problem with the Protank 3's and iClear 30's- on the taste vv3 looks like a scepter
> 
> ...


As side note on the iClear30s the drip tip unscrews right but the well is deep enough to put on non screw drip tips, I have a drip tip that I got from VapeMob on there and it makes a difference, the vape is warmer and the flavour is better (probably cause the vape is warmer now)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ibanez (13/2/14)

BhavZ said:


> As side note on the iClear30s the drip tip unscrews right but the well is deep enough to put on non screw drip tips, I have a drip tip that I got from VapeMob on there and it makes a difference, the vape is warmer and the flavour is better (probably cause the vape is warmer now)




Will try the Iclear 16s on the vv3 ...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

